# Associate Director of Emergency Management-Brandeis Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Associate Director of Emergency Management (527549)
Institution:
*Brandeis University*

Location:
Waltham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/23/2018

Type:
Full Time

The Director of Emergency Management will be responsible in partnership with the Director of Public Safety and Chief of Police, for the overall development, documentation, implementation, coordination, and facilitation of emergency management, training, preparedness, and response activities for the Brandeis campus community. The Director will have the opportunity to interact and collaborate with campus partners, including senior leadership, as well as develop and maintain relationships with outside agencies regarding emergency preparedness and response efforts.

*Core responsibilities will include:*

Prepare for and respond to university-wide events and emergencies. Lead the university Emergency Preparedness and Response Team, facilitating and coordinating communication and response efforts.
Develop, maintain, and improve emergency response plans. Plan, document, and coordinate updates and improvements to the Emergency Operations Plan in compliance with regulatory requirements and industry best practices. Assess the Plan and any subsequent exercise to identify gaps and prioritize improvements.
Define requirements for the emergency operations center. Identify and develop requirements to implement and maintain the Emergency Operations Centers on campus.
Provide training and awareness. Provide training to the response team members and awareness to the university community at large. Develop instructional materials and give presentations on emergency preparedness, response, and recovery. Coordinate and partner with other university departments to assist in delivering emergency preparedness training materials.
Conduct drills and exercises. Plan, facilitate, and document drills and exercises to assess the strength of the Emergency Operations Plan and the readiness of the Emergency Response Team. Following drills and exercises, document After Action Reports to identify and close gaps or implement process improvements.
Identify university- hazards and recommend mitigation strategies and plans. Partner with subject matter experts including but not limited to Environmental Health and Safety, University Police, Facilities Management and Campus Services, Computing Services, and Student Affairs to identify hazards (that might become impactful in emergency situations), and develop mitigation plans to control and minimize risks.
Outreach to external preparedness and response related entities. In collaboration with other university stakeholders, identifies opportunities and engagement in public-private partnerships and other institutions.
The Director will report to the VPCO, with a dotted line to the Director of Public Safety and Chief of Police.
*Qualifications*

Bachelor's degree required.
Bachelor's degree in an Emergency Management related field preferred; combination of education, training and experience will be considered as a substitute for an Emergency Management Specific Degree.
Minimum three years of emergency management related experience required, preferably in the higher education sector.
Professional certifications in the emergency management field such as; Certified Emergency Manager (CEM) or Master Exercise Practitioner (MEP) highly desired.
Experience using mass communication systems
Demonstrated knowledge of the National Incident Management System (NIMS), and Incident Command System through minimum certification of NIMS 800 and ICS 300.
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Employment Administrator
Brandeis University
Mailstop 118
P O Box 549110
Waltham, MA 02454-9110

Phone:
781-736-4474

Fax:
781-736-4466

TDD:
781-736-8509

Online App. Form:
http://www.brandeis.edu/humanresources/jobs/external.html


----------

